# The Adventure Company is Hiring



## shrediknite (Mar 2, 2009)

The Adventure Company is looking for experienced raft guides for the 2010 season. All our guides must have atleast 3 years of experience as a professional guide. As a company we put a emphasis on quality, while maintaining safe, fun trips for our guests. 
We are currently looking for 1 full time guide starting around June 15th until August 20th. Full-time is atleast 4 days a week. There is also potential for a part-time position, which is 1-3 days a week. If you are interested in more info, you can apply on our website www.theadventurecompany.com or ?s to [email protected]


----------



## Jungle Jane (Jun 16, 2010)

*Still looking for guides?*

Hi, I came across your ad in Mt. Buzz. I freelanced for a company called "The Adventure Company" in Browns Canyon & Upper CO (Pumphouse-State Bridge) back around 1986-1990(?). A very nice man named Greg with a big handle bar mustache used to hire me occasionally; and I would meet people, collect money & risk forms, guide them down river (I think it was oar usually), back & drive boat shuttle at takeout, etc. I was just out of my rookie years back then; don't know if its same company. I guided commercial through 2005 (although I managed to break the Arkansas eddy in 1994) with Middle Fork/Salmon, Grand Canyon & Dinosaur work...+ tons of additional privates everywhere. I'd love to pick up some guide work again & I'm available pretty much full-time. My WFR & Swiftwater are current; as well as many, many refined skills, rescues, env. education & river reading/running for all different types of craft, water levels, etc. Please call me; even you only need an "on-call" guide. I'd love to talk with you.
Karen Rasmussen (303) 642-0823
AKA: Jungle Jane


----------

